# Ayuda con amplificador en proteccion



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

Tengo un amplificador de coche que al encenderlo se pone en proteccion.

Lo he desmontado y lo que a simplevista se ve quemado es la parte de entrada de los previos, que esta totalmente quemada, que no se por que habra sido ya que me lo dieron asi.

Aunque no se mucho de electronica, fijadome mas o menos la forma que haicna las pistas y eso, he recosntruido la zona quemada y yo creo que se ha quedado bien.

El caso es que cuando se enciende sigue igual, quedandose en proteccion.

La parte que se ha quemado solo corresponde a los conectores RCA del previo a a las pistas que lo unen con el resto del circuito, vamos, que no habia ningun integrado ni nada...

A alguien se le ocurre que le puede estar pasando?
Teniendo encuenta que se ha quemado la zona de previos, que componente se ha podido dañar y que por eso se quede en corto?


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

He descubierto una cosa...

El amplificador es de 2ch, pero como la mayoria de los amplificador de coche tiene la opcion de puentearlos a 1 solo canal para usarlo para un subwoofer dando mas potencia.

Luego tiene un interruptor donde se selecciona si es estereo o mono, que supongo que sera para cuando se ponen los canales en puente, ponerlo en mono.

Pues si lo dejas en mono enciende, pega un pequeño petardeo el altavoz y se pone en proteccion.

Y si lo pones en estereo, enciende, se escucha la musica durante unos 5 segundos y se pone en proteccion.

A ver si esto os sirve de ayuda para saber que le puede pasar.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Aparentemente manos anonimas le mandaron corriente a los conectores RCA por accidente o por bestias.
Cuando se producen cosas asi es impredecible decir hasta donde pudo llegar el desastre, pero muy probablemente que ademas de algunos otros componentes del previo tengas quemada tambien la etapa de potencia.
No es un buen panorama aun para un tecnico, porque hay que ir cambiando componentes y controlando que mas esta quemado, y no se sabe ni cuando se va a terminar, ni si en algun momento te vas a encontrar con integrados 'sospechosos' que no se consiguen.


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Entonces esta la cosa complicada verdad ?

Tenia pensado si eso llevarlo a un servicio tecnico, pero por lo que veo va a ser mejor que no.

He realizado otras pruebas...

Le tengo conectado como fuente de musica un reproductor mp3 portatil y el amplificador lo alimento con una fuente de ordenador.

Pues si le quito el RCA blanco hace lo mismo que cuando tengo el selector en mono, se enciende, pega un petardeo el altavoz y se apaga.

Si le dejo el RCA blanco y le quito el rojo, funciona durante unos segundos, 6 o 7 segundos.

Si el MP3 esta apagado, se esucha muchisimo ruido por los altavoces.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Por las caracteristicas (quemada literalmente una entrada), no es en si complicada sino impredecible.


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

No se si podra ser por esto, pero yo creo que lo que le pasa es que yo no he reconstruido bien la parte quemada, aunque me parece raro, ya que yo he ido siguiendo las pistas y aunque estaban cortadas se veia mas o menos el circuito que hacia.

Y es que como he dicho, si le conecto un reproductor por los RCA funciona durante unos segundos cuando esta en modo estereo, estando en mono no va.

Si desconecto el reproductor se pone en proteccion al instante.

Pero es que como cualquier amplificador de coche, tiene un control de ganancia, y filtros paso altos y paso bajo y mientras que esta funcionando, por mucho que muevas los potenciometros de la ganancia o de los filtros, el sonido no se modifica nada, vamos, que parece que esos controles no hacen nada sobre la señal.


----------



## JOHN BLANCO (Feb 18, 2008)

hola amigos arme un amplificador con el tda1557q pero no me suena solo me suena un poco cuando le monto un pre que hice pero suena bajo y distrorcionado, lei que puedeser el mute pero no se como hacer que suene ayudenme porfavor este es el pcb del que arme,


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Cuando te actua una proteccion es por sobrecorriente, en un caso normal es por un problema en la salida. 
Pero esto es distinto, hubo un atropello en la entrada y no puede saberse hasta donde hay cosas quemadas, y menos "charlando", solamente teniendo el circuito se podria decir que mas podes controlar con algo de fundamento.


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

Os adjunto unas fotos para que veais como quedo la zona quemada, tanto la parte delantera como la trasera y ya de paso a ver si veis algo raro.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahi todavia te falta rehacer conexiones y conectar dos resistencias SMD.
Y no te pongas contento, porque cuando el circuito impreso se carboniza demasiado queda conductor, y hay que raspar todo para que no  siga haciendo cortocircuitos (te va a quedar un agujero). 
Tambien parece que le mandaron a la entrada MUCHO mas de lo que soportaba, quemando las resistencias,  y probablemente alguno de los transistores (o CI) que tenga despues.

Si asi como esta en la foto (sin las resistencias SMD) y sin conectar nada en la entrada te sigue saltando la proteccion es porque ademas de todo eso tenes quemadas cosas mas adelante, en ese caso segui las pistas y pone fotos.
Corta o desconecta por las dudas esas dos pistas delgadas que toman señal de las entradas y no se sabe para donde van.


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 18, 2008)

No, esas fotos son de como me dieron el amplificador, sin tocar nada, abrirlo y hacerle las fotos.

Te adjunto unas donde se ve las pistas que yo he reconstruido con cables.

Aunque me temo que el problema tiene que venir de la reconstrucción que yo he realizado.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Hay que mirarlo tranquilo por las correspondencias entre una cara y otra, pero me parece que todavia te faltan varios cables, ademas de las dos resistencias SMD que iban entre C73 y C_no_alcanzo_a_ver .


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Marca y modelo de la potencia por favor.  saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 20, 2008)

Audio System F2-300

Eduardo yo pensaba que hay no llevaba resistencias, vamos, se ven dibujadas, pero yo creia que seria como en otros tantos circuitos donde se ve dibujado por ejemplo un condensador y luego no lo lleva. Es que no se, me parecia mucha casualidad que se soltaran justamente las dos... Por cierto, entre los dos puntos de esas supuestas resistencias hay continuidad... si faltan no deberia de estar "cortado" el circuito ?

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 20, 2008)

Lo digo por el aspecto de las islas en la primer foto, da la sensacion que ahi se desoldo algo. Tambien puede ser que al cambiar las resistencias grandes (75ohm? no veo bien) le hayan repasado estaño.

El hecho que midas continuidad no significa mucho porque no se ve como es el circuito, puede ser que efectivamente ahi no habia resistencias como puede ser que lo que hay conectado despues este en corto.

Te recomiendo que revises las conexiones porque me parece que te faltan algunas y armes todo eso en el aire (resistencias y conector), para descartar probables cortocircuitos debido al impreso carbonizado.


----------

